# Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß



## MaxFalkenstern (5. Mai 2011)

*Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß


----------



## Ubivis (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

In der Auflistung fehlt auf jeden Fall der Klassiker "Revolt". Kaum ein anderes Rennspiel macht mehr Spaß auf LAN-Parties


----------



## HMCpretender (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Und wem Starcraft 1 und Age of Empires zu alt sind, der könnte es auch mal mit ner Runde Dawn of War versuchen, das macht zu 4. oder zu 8. auch immer Spaß.


----------



## ZloUmOE (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Nicht zu vergessen Micro Machines V4  und Q3A bzw. cpma/ra3 - scheiß auf CS und UT


----------



## Lokii666 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Gibt nix besseres als Empire Earth im LAN, allerdings dauert sone runde auch mal mindestens 6 stunden ^^


----------



## reserve (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Rainbow Six ist der ultra-Klassiker!!


----------



## Itchythesecond (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

GTA2, Worms, UT, Civ 2, Trackmania


----------



## AWYN (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

ich hätte mir an dieser stelle neue titel gewünscht, von denen man garnicht weiß ob sie überhaupt noch einen LAN modus haben, oder nicht.
hier einfach die ältesten und wohl bekanntesten titel aus der vermoderten schublade zu holen, ist ja mal voll schwach.


----------



## bigdome (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Blur geht auch super ab über LAN oder auch Airfix Dogfighter


----------



## Doppel-H (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

*Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als eine gepflegte LAN-Party mit seinen besten Kumpels.*
Diesem Einleitungssatz ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, allerdings scheinen ja immer mehr Publisher zu denken, dass man heutzutage nur noch online im Multiplayer zockt. Vielleicht sollten Spielezeitschriften wie PCG zusammen mit der Community mal bei den Herstellern verstärkt für den Erhalt dieses, für viele doch noch sehr wichtigen Features, Druck machen. Die letzten NfS-Titel - kein LAN-Modus. Bei Blizzard-Titeln (siehe Starcraft II) sieht es genauso aus. So teuer kann die Implementierung dieser Funktion ja wohl nicht sein...

Die letzte LAN bei mir zu Hause war vor 2 1/2 Wochen. Gezockt haben wir:

GT Legends, Rally Trophy, Flatout 2, CMcRaeRally 04, Deathkarz, C&C Generals (mit Mods) und natürlich Quake 3 Arena!
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann: Neuere Titel waren da eigentlich nicht dabei.

Empfehlen kann man auf jeden Fall noch eine ganze Menge (vor allem ältere) Titel. Die oben bereits genannten lasse ich jetzt mal aussen vor.

Rennspiele:
1nsane, Re-Volt, GTR 1 & 2, alle älteren NfS-Titel, World Racing 2, Rollcage, MotoGP, Race Driver-Serie

Shooter:
UT2004, UT3, Serious Sam (egal welcher Teil), XIII (13), NOLF2 

Strategie:
Earth2160, Warcraft 3, ANNO 1701/1404, Demigod, HoMM V (am besten mit AddOn "Tribes of the East)

Action-Rollenspiele:
Titan Quest (unbedingt mit AddOn "Immortal Throne"), Dungeon Siege 2 + AddOn "Broken World"

Fun:
Worms (auch Teil 4 "Mayhem" macht im LAN viel Laune!), Airfix Dogfighter

...und ich habe jetzt bestimmt noch einige vergessen mit aufzuzählen.

Grüße an alle Freunde des LAN-Modus
Doppel-H

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
World of Padman sollte man auch auf keinen Fall vergessen! Dieses ist eine Total Conversion von Q3A welche nur aus liebevoll gestalteten Liliput-Maps besteht und Spaß als Hauptkriterium hat. Gibt es für lau und läuft auch ohne Q3A:
http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?files


----------



## and1d (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

da fehlt auf jedenfall mal borderlands!


----------



## Pope (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Dank DRM und fehlendem LAN-Modus enthält die Liste nur alte Titel. Schade !


----------



## iwa (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

LAN-Party wäre mal wieder ne Maßnahme. Pflicht ist auf jeden BF2, CS, C&C Generals, Left 4 Dead, Q3A

Für die nächtliche Langeweile gibts dann Soldat, HL2 Deathmatch, Serious Sam im Koop, Flatout


----------



## Norisk699 (5. Mai 2011)

*R.I.P. Lanparty...*

Ja... die gute alte Zeit... 



Gerade heute wo Windows 7 netzwerkmäßig so stabil und komfortabel ist sterben die LANPARTYS aus.

Wir haben "damals" von 1998 bis etwa 2003 oftmals private Lanpartys mit 5-8 Personen das ganze Wochenende über abgehalten.

Danach fehlte oftmals die Zeit. Also haben wir versucht, wenigstens 2-3 mal im Jahr auf eine große LANPARTY zu kommen. 

Gerne würden wir uns auch heute noch zu organisierten LANPARTYS treffen, aber wenn man sich mal die Bayernkarte auf   www.lanparty.de speziell im fränkisch-oberpälzischen Raum ansieht, dann kommen einem die Tränen. Derzeit keine einzige Lanparty im Umkreis. Gründe hierfür (sagen die ORGAS) sind vor allem der Teilnehmerschwund. Die "Kiddies" von heute wollen lieber bequem von daheim aus mit ihrem 16000er DSL fraggen oder ähnlich anstatt mal ihren Krempel für ein Wochenende zu packen und auf eine schöne kleine 30er - 200er LAN zu gehen. 

Ich glaube dass die jungen Leute von heute teilweise nicht mehr wissen, wie faszinierend so eine LANPARTY sein kann. 

Zu den Spielen:

Auf unseren LANs wurde größtenteils:

-CS 1.6 (bis zum erbrechen....argh)
-CS Source
-HL Deathmatch (von teil 1!)
-Unreal Tournament (das alte)
-Revolt
-Die Gilde 1 (bugs ohne ende aber das spiel mit dem meisten spielspaß aller zeiten in LAN)
-CIV 2 bzw. 4 (3 wurde ausgelassen ; 5 ist nicht nötig weil 4 so gut)
-Left 4 Dead 1 und 2 neuerdings, auch sehr spaßig
-andere spielten gerne auch DOTA (ich hasse es)
- der ALL-TIME-KLASSIKER   "Blobby Volley"    (!!!)
- Anno 1404 mit Venedig hat einen guten Multiplayer (auch der Teammodus ist interessant wo 2 Leut jeweils ein Reich verwalten... sehr witzig sag ich euch!)



Zu dem Posting warum nur "alte Spiele" : das neue Zeugs hat wie angesprochen oft  keinen LAN-Modus oder Onlinepflicht oder sonstiges, was im LAN für einen Spielbetrieb mit 8 Mann (oder Frau) und mehr nicht gut zu realisieren ist.
Als neuere Titel würde ich allerdings Anno 1404 venedig und L4D2 ansehen, und wenn du die beiden Titel hast dann brauchst sonst eh kaum mehr Stoff für die nächstens 3 Lanpartys.


----------



## Belgium (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Call of Duty 1 und 2 habt Ihr wohl vergessen, ich liebe die Carentan Karte, wobei alle Karte machten meistens Spass.


----------



## xXKillazXx (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

World in Conflict geht auch ordentlich ab 
Sogar bis zu 16 Spieler und wenn man nur zu 4. zocken will kann man den "wenige Spieler Modus" einstellen, damit die Karte nicht leer ist 

Schade das dieses Spiel im laufe der Jahre trotz super Gamplay, guter Grafik und überaus guten Wertungen in Vergessenheit geraten ist...

Und der Entwickler hat sogar per kostenlosen Patches immer neue Multiplayerkarten nachgeliefert (sogar die aus einem kostenpflichtigen Add-On). Sowas gibt es im DLC-Zeitalter ja auch nicht mehr... -.-


----------



## ComMonster (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Ich ma noch oft Lan Partys mit 40 und mehr ist vorbei  machen nur noch in kleinen Rahmen mit 12 bis 16 Leuten ist  schon mist mit da die neuen Games alle kein Lan haben find ich echt schade !


----------



## Quaker (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Ein bischen veraltet, eurer Lan galerie, aber ist ja auch kein Wunder, dank EA  Blizzard und co.
Hier meine Favoriten:

CSS!
Flat out 2!
L4d 1+2
Minecraft
Blur
Split/second
QaukeIII Arena
C&C generals
ipcurve

Und hoffentlich bald wieder mit dem DUKE,
denn damit hat alles angefangen.


----------



## Bangheader (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Meine Freunde und ich machen öfters LAN-Parties, aber die letzten waren irgendwie nichtmehr so die Highlights  wir haben kaum zusammen gezockt weil entweder die spiele nicht gingen, jemand ein spiel nicht hatte oder weil die hälfte auf ein spiel keine lust hatte (zum beispiel weil einer von uns so gut spielt, dass es für die anderen keinen spa´mehr amcht )


----------



## looser111 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

schon traurig das kein aktuelles spiel dabei ist.


----------



## heinz-otto (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*



Ubivis schrieb:


> In der Auflistung fehlt auf jeden Fall der Klassiker "Revolt". Kaum ein anderes Rennspiel macht mehr Spaß auf LAN-Parties


   Mööp Mööp und dann um die Ecke gesaust. Revolt ist auf der LAN echt genial, wenn sich sowieso schon alles im Kopf vor lauter Egoshootern dreht. Ich bin auch jedesmal irgendwann falsch gefahren und war dann plötzlich als Geisterfahrer unterwegs.

Auch cool dass es ET in die Auswahl geschafft hat. Es macht aber nur mit mindestens 10 Leuten Spass, sonst ergänzen sich die Klassen zu wenig. Noch besser sind 16. Da hätte ich mal wieder richtig Lust drauf. Aber es kommt ja Brink!

Zuletzt haben wir Borderlands auf der LAN gespielt. Aber nach dem ersten Durchspielen sind die Charaktere so gut und die Feinde leveln kaum mit. Man bekommt dann im zweiten Walkthrough kaum XP und Aufstiege scheinen ewig zu dauern. Die Gegner geben nur noch 1 XP, da sie 5 Level unter einem liegen. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Mod, die das behebt? Oder haben wir da in den Einstellungen was falsch gemacht? Schwierigkeitsgrad habe ich da aber nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Darknomis806 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

auf Lans wird bei uns meistens CSS oder CoD 4 gezockt


----------



## X-Dragon (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Gegen ein Company of Heroes-Turnier (mit Blitzkrieg-Mod) ist aber auch nichts einzuwenden .

Bf1942 am besten mit Desert Combat-Mod oder Forgotten Hope, ansonsten sind ja schon alle relevanten LAN-Spiele genannt.

Echt schade das ohne Internet bei neueren Games nichts mehr läuft ... .

[edit]
achja Anno 1404 wäre noch möglich, aber man sollte seeehr viel Zeit einplanen


----------



## NaiBaF-ger (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

also ihr habt da ne ganz ordentliche liste zusammen gestellt 
meine erste lan war noch mit ut  aber zu denklassikern gehörn wie oben angeführt cod4
dass war sooogeil auf jeder lan mindestens 8 h am stück gezockt 

allerdings fehelen mir en paa luschtige wie delta force war immer lustig ma für zwischen durch...
genauso flatout2 das crash derby war imme genial

zum thema letzte lan vor 2 wochen ungefähr 

un es werden noch viele kommen


----------



## NeroOne (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

C&C Generals ---> Absoluter Favorit. Ab vier Leuten, unbegrenzter Spielspaß!!!


----------



## ChristianLaska (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Da fehlt Duke Nukem 3D <3


----------



## KaTjoNaK (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Gut, mittlerweile ist auf unseren LANs Diablo 2 ausgestorben. Seinen Platz hat schon seit Längerem Sacred 2 eingenommen. Und muss es denn immer CS 1.6 oder Source sein? Für den wahrhaft klassischen CS Genuss tuts doch auch die Version 1.5. Vor allem die Custom Maps wie STAR WARS 2 haben es mir angetan. Ich schließe mich ebenfalls den Stimmen an, die FLATOUT2 in der Liste vermissen. Ein ordentliches Crash Derby zu acht ist auf unseren LANs nicht weg zu denken! Meine LAN Community hatte nie großen Bock auf UT3... aber auf das Uralt UT schon ---> Map Morpheus rein, Mutators FATBOY und INSTAGIB aktivieren und dann BAMM! Statt Age of Empires 2 gibts bei uns Age of Empires 3 mit allen Addons, das sieht einfach toller aus und macht mehr Laune als der altbackene zweite Teil. Cod4 und Half-Life (vor allem Jailhouse Rats) wird bei uns immer gern gezockt, genauso wie Warcraft 3 - hier aber nur ENFOS und Battleships 5.0... Und der Geheimtip für Kenner und Liebhaber dürfte wohl Sins of a Solar Empire - Trinity sein. Alle Hartgesottenen, die nach der Hektik in UT und den anderen Shootern etwas gemütlicheres wollen, sind mit diesem exzellenten und überaus grandiosen Strategiemeisterwerk bestens bedient... Falls nur 4 Mann (oder Zockerweibchen) zur Verfügung stehen, hauen wir auch des Öfteren eine gepflegte Runde Left 4 Dead 2 rein. Ebenfalls nicht weg zu denken ist das gute alte C&C Tiberium Wars! Wenn die richtigen LAN Gäste da sind, auch mal Generals... Auch CoD 1 wird manchmal noch gespielt. Dann aber leider nur Pavlov und Carentan (extrem ausgelutscht)... obwohl es noch so viele andere geniale Spielmodi wie Basisangriff gibt! Dann kommen noch so Spiele wie AvP2 (als Alien hauts am besten rein) und Warhammer 40K - DOW dazu. Ab und zu zocken wir auch mal Freelancer, doch leider lässt der Multiplayer oft keinen Raum für Langzeitmotivation. Manchmal werden neue Titel ausprobiert, letztes mal war es Kane & Lynch 2. Da sich aber schon nach 30 Minuten nur noch alle gegenseitig hintergangen haben, wurde schnell wieder was anderes gezockt. Und wenn nicht genügend Anwesende für eine Partie hergehen, kann mit Hamachi oder Tunngle nachgeholfen werden ^^


----------



## Corbanx (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Revolt : )


----------



## KeiteH (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Was definitiv noch fehlt, ist die Trackmania Reihe, sun - fun - and go 
Hoffe der 2te Teil wird wieder so gut wie der legendäre Erste!


----------



## BaronSengir187 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Also wir lanen immernoch O.o Das ist doch viel geiler als Online zocken ohne den anderen beim Aufregen auch zu sehen oder sich riesen Pizzen zu teilen.
Mir stößt diese Anti Lan wut der Spielehersteller extrem bitter auf.


----------



## NaiBaF-ger (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*



Bangheader schrieb:


> Meine Freunde und ich machen öfters LAN-Parties, aber die letzten waren irgendwie nichtmehr so die Highlights  wir haben kaum zusammen gezockt weil entweder die spiele nicht gingen, jemand ein spiel nicht hatte oder weil die hälfte auf ein spiel keine lust hatte (zum beispiel weil einer von uns so gut spielt, dass es für die anderen keinen spa´mehr amcht )


jaa du hast ja die ganze nacht versucht gta zum laufen zu kriegen 
ich hatte an dem abend viel spaß mit borderlands aber dass hast duuu ja ned^^
un bei cod4 seid ihr auf einma alle raus...


----------



## Eberhard (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

In der Bilderstrecke fehlen ja schon mal zwei wichtige Games bzw. eine ganze Sparte!!
- Anno 1404
- Patrizier II AddOn

Das ist immer noch der schönste Spaß, live und in Farbe zu sehen, wenn man jemand anderem einen begehrten Posten oder eine interessante Ware vor der Nase weg schnappt.
Handelsspiele sind zwar nicht das Kurzzeit-LAN-Erlebnis, aber dennoch eine der schönsten LAN-Aktivitäten.

Neben dem schon erwähnten
- Flatout oder Flatout 2


----------



## SmartEngine (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

Alt aber Gut: SuddenStrike
Für den Spaß zwischendurch: FlatOut2   
Wenns schneller gehen soll: Company of Heroes
Taktik Shooter: SWAT 4

Da wir es meist alle 2-3 Wochen schaffen zumindest 4 Leute zusammenzubekommen machts immer noch Spaß 

Wie vorher schon angemerkt fehlt bei den meisten Spielen heutzutage der LAN Modus,
was ich persönlich sehr schade finde


----------



## Krichswollef (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

In der Liste fehlt mMn noch Quake 3 und Civ 3.

Ansonsten vielleicht noch Silent Hunter 3 und/oder Hearts of Iron


----------



## InvisibleXXI (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

traurig, dass es kaum ein aktuelles spiel in die liste geschafft hat... seit jahren die gleichen games für LANs 

Weitere LAN-taugliche Games:

Demigod
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War (+Addons)
Quake 3 Arena
Supreme Commander


----------



## pathos (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - LAN-Party-Games: Die besten Spiele für klassischen Netzwerkspaß*

wir haben (damals) need for speed, star craft und Quake II gezockt....bis in die morgenstunden 

DAS waren noch zeiten!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2012)

Bisher habe ich selbst ungefähr 7 LANs besucht (Größenordnung bis 500 Mann) und 10 selbst ausgerichtet (Größenordnung bis 30 Mann).  Am ehesten bekam man zwischen 2003 und 2007 die Leute zur LAN hingezogen. Inzwischen machen wir nur noch einmal im Jahr eine Art "RETRO"-LAN. Dabei ist keiner mehr unter 30...

Was dort nicht fehlen darf, sind:
- Schlafmöglichkeiten
- Vertrauen, den Rechner auch mal alleine zu lassen
- Leute, die beim Ausladen aus dem Auto helfen
- Kühlung für Getränk und Fleisch sowie Pizza
- Gasgrill, Backofen oder mehrere Pizzaöfen
- FUNKTIONIERENDER GB-LAN Switch
- intakte Netzwerkkabel und Stecker
- absolut unsinkbare Tische
- Stabile Stromversorgung
- Kabelwege, die niemals mit Stuhlbeinen oder Füßen in Berührung kommen können
- gedämpftes aber ausreichendes Licht
- Duschmöglichkeit
- Server, von dem runter- und raufgeladen werden kann. Patches, Updates, SP, Treiber, ...

Was auf jeder LAN funktioniert:
- C&C3 1.9
- C&C Generals 1.4 auch auf Win7 64
- Starcraft mit 256 Farben auf Win7
- D2, (falls sich genügend finden)
- Flatout, Flatout2 (rettet jede LAN von der Stimmung her)
- Quake3 Arena, Unreal Tournament - falls man sich abreagieren muß
- Company of Heroes
- Half Life2 oder CoD

inzwischen bauen wir auch Internet auf den LANs aus, meist per Richtfunk von benachbarten Gebäuden aus. Das tut dem Spaß zwar keinen Abbruch, allerdings flüchten sich die Besucher sehr gerne in Facebook, YouTube und WoW. Ist also Zweifelhaft, ob das dem Gedanken der LAN gerecht wird. Gerne gesehen werden Gruppen und Matches in Starcraft2, das Onlinezwang hat. Da stelle ich sehr gerne Internet zur Verfügung.

MfG - kampfschaaaf


----------



## Sheggo (6. Februar 2012)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Inzwischen machen wir nur noch einmal im Jahr eine Art "RETRO"-LAN. Dabei ist keiner mehr unter 30...


 so ist es bei uns auch  seit Jahren werden nur noch die selben Games gezockt
- Starcraft Broodwar
- Half-Life
- Supreme Commander (was allerdings auch nur im Rush läuft, ab 1000 Einheiten gehts richtig in die Knie)
- COD:MW
- Rise of Nations
- C&C Generals

leider kommen auch immer weniger, da es einfach nichts neues mehr gibt. Freitags wird dann noch ordentlich gezockt, Samstags nur noch gesoffen und Sonntags abgebaut


----------



## Nick1313 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe erst dieses Wochenende eine Mini-Lan mit ein paar Freunden veranstaltet. 

Und Leute, ich sage euch: Flatout 2 ist der absolute Spaßbringer. Wir konnten uns teilweise kaum mehr halten vor Lachen, weil es so genial spaßig war. Für mich in Zukunft mein absoluter Favorit auf jeder LAN.


----------



## Basshinzu (6. Februar 2012)

Meine Liste:
Half-Life Deathmatch
Counterstrike 1.6
Counterstrike Source
Crysis Wars
Trackmania United
Unreal Tournament 2004
Killing Floor
Battlefield Vietnam
Serious Sam HD
Warcraft 3 (Dota & Tower Defense)
C&C 3
Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
Modern Warfare

Jedes Spiel macht auf LANs großen Spass.


----------



## Mad9000 (6. Februar 2012)

NeroOne schrieb:


> C&C Generals ---> Absoluter Favorit. Ab vier Leuten, unbegrenzter Spielspaß!!!



Wir zocken auch heute noch immer wieder neben CS auch immer wieder gerne C&C Generals


----------



## mentalsurgery (6. Februar 2012)

nicht zu vergessen ... Blobby Volley


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (6. Februar 2012)

D2, SWAT 4 und Flatout 1(!) sind wirklich meine all-time fav. und klar, neh Runde CS ist immer drin.
Aber zuletzt gabs auch mal ein "paar" Runden Minecraft ... einfach herrlich wenn neh Horde vor Schreck "CREEPER" schreit


----------



## Macman2003 (6. Februar 2012)

Nicht erwähnt wurde "Sins of a Solar Empire". 
Für mich eines der besten Multiplayer-Strategiespiele mit riesiger MOD-Community.


----------



## GrannyStylez (6. Februar 2012)

Ich war erst am samstag mit 5 anderen verrückten SUPREME COMMANDER zocken 

Einfach das epischte game allerzeiten!! wenn es bei manchen von euch ruckelt oder zu langsam wird, empfehle ich CORE MAXIMIZER  das verteilt die aufgaben auf alle cpu kerne^^  

VIEL SPASS!!!


----------



## VodkaMen (6. Februar 2012)

SWAT 4 , der koop modus ist einfach nur genial und macht enorm viel fun ^^


----------



## LevArris1 (6. Februar 2012)

Wäre schön, wenn es von Swat 4 mal einen Nachfolger geben würde.
Schade, das es sowas nicht mehr gibt. 

Der Multiplayer hatte echt Spaß gemacht.  
Die nicht tödlichen Waffen hatten besonders Spaß gemacht.
Und es waren einzigartige Spielmodi dabei, die viel Spaß gemacht haben.
Zum Beispiel VIP eskortieren. Einer spielte den VIP, bewaffnet mit einer Pistole, u. der Rest des Teams mußte diesen beschützen u. von A nach B bringen. Die Gegner versuchten mit nicht tödlichen Waffen diesen VIP festzusetzen, u. ihm Handschellen anzulegen, bzw. hatten gewonnen, wenn das restliche Team ausgeschaltet wurde. Wurde aber der VIP im Eifer des gefechts eliminiert, hatte man verloren. Machte echt Laune, u. es wurde viel gelacht. Mehr als bei anderen Shootern 

Insgesamt ist es schade, das die Hersteller immer weniger ihren Spielen einen Lan-Modus spendieren. Ob Battlefield´s oder Call of Duty´s. Lan-Modus gibts nicht mehr, bzw. kaum noch. So wird es immer weniger Lanparty´s geben, höchstens noch Revival-Lan´s.
In Kiel wurden vom Lantreff Kiel über ein Jahrzent lang Lanparty´s veranstaltet.
5-7 mal im Jahr für bis über 40 Personen. Das ist z.B. nun auch Geschichte.

Noch eine Empfehlung für Eure nächste Lanparty:

- BLUR !!


PS: Die Auflistung der Lan-Games in der Galerie ist sehr dürftig.

Hier mal z.B. die Dauerbrenner auf den Lanparty´s, die ich besucht habe:

- Battlefield 1942
- Bf 1942 - Desert Combat
- Vietcong !!
- Battlefield 2
- Mods zu Battlefield 2
- Call of Duty 2
- Call of Duty 4 (MW 1)
- Unreal Tournament 2004
- FlatOut 2
- Blur

Es gibt natürlich eine Menge mehr, die gespielt wurden.
Aber das sind so die Dauerbrenner gewesen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Februar 2012)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 + Left 4 Dead 2 fehlen hier


----------



## hermano (6. Februar 2012)

Wann gibt es endlich neue LAN-Spiele?!


----------



## UrielOWA (6. Februar 2012)

mentalsurgery schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen ... Blobby Volley


 

JAAA!
Das war lustig 
Vor allem, wenn alle in einem Raum schliefen, man morgens um 6 (nach gefühlten 2 Stunden Schlaf) dann den PC anschmiss und dann einfach mal ganz böse und dreist die Boxen auf maximale Lautstärke und naja....den Effekt erleben 

LANs waren toll. Ich weiß noch, wie exzessiv wir Diablo 1, CoD und Warcraft gezockt hatten und zur Auflockerung mal ein Q3A Turnier gemacht. C&C Generals, Supreme Commander, war auch alles dabei.
Und wir hatten auch so ein komisches Spiel gezockt mit Flugzeugen aber hab den Namen vergessen.
Das waren noch geile Zeiten. Ich versuch schon seit längerem mal wieder über ein Wochenende meine Freunde zusammenzutrommeln um eine LAN zu veranstalten.
Leider ist das nicht so einfach zwischen Arbeit, Studium usw. zu organisieren. Und der ein oder andere hat inzwischen auch schon auf Konsole umgesattelt.
Times are changing...but the memories will stay.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Februar 2012)

L4D und Worms zählen noch zu meinen Favoriten


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Februar 2012)

ein Spiel ,dass ich auch auf zig LAN's gezockt hab: Far Cry


----------



## tommy1977 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu, wenn auch nur kurz. Das genialste, was wir auf LAN je gespielt haben, war so ne Mod für das Ur-Half Life. Darin war man entweder Angreifen oder auf der anderen Seite VIP oder Beschützer. Es sah schon geil aus, wenn der VIP seine Beschützer verloren hatte und nur noch mit seinen Regenschirm um sich schlagen konnte. ;o)


----------



## Peter23 (6. Februar 2012)

C&C Generals


----------



## phily (7. Februar 2012)

war leider nicht oft auf lan partys, aber wenn wars immer mega lustig... ein spiel hat noch keiner erwähnt: star wars battlefront! erst schön 1- 10 bierchen trinken und dabei star wars gucken und dann selber spielen war immer ein erlebnis..

richtig lustig war es auch bei uns im informatik unterricht auf der schule, muss so 10- 12 jahre her sein. wir hatten damals einen komplett mit rechnern und damals neuster technik ausgerüsteten unterrichtsraum, sponsor war rethmann. wir hatten damals glasfaserkabel, die eine enorme downloadgeschwindigkeit ermöglichten, während bei mir zu hause ein lahmes modem werkelte...

also haben alle quake 3 arena runtergeladen (damals war man noch jung und ein unrechtsbewußtsein gab es in der hinsicht nicht wirklich). und während der lehrer, uns völlig unterschätzend, die feinheiten von word und excel erklärte, haben wir mit 20 leuten gezockt ...bis er es irgendwann rausfand, weil einer nach einem geglückten abschuss laut "hab dich endlich du penner" durch den klassenraum schrie...danach hatte er dann so ein überwachungstool installiert, womit er sehen konnte, was auf jedem rechner gerade so läuft...


----------



## HMCpretender (7. Februar 2012)

Starcraft, Age of Empires 2 und Counterstrike sind wohl die Spiele, die wir damals am häufigsten gespielt haben. Lang ists her aber unvergessen, wie Trägerflotten, Elefantenheere und Kisten-Camper aufeinander trafen!


----------



## BoeserBiber (8. Februar 2012)

Moin, 
die Kumpels und ich veranstalten so ca. alle 2 Monate eine LAN-Party von Donnerstag bis Sonntag (sofern man Freitag Urlaub bekommt). Über die 3 Tage kommen und gehen immer mal wieder Leute, jenachdem sie Zeit haben, aber Freitag und Samstag Nacht sind wir immer 16-18 Man! Insgesamt gesehen kommen wir auf ungefähr 25 Leute die mit zoggen, auf das komplette Wochenende gesehen.

Spiele:
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Counter Strike Source
C&C Generals
Flatout 2 oder 3
COD Modern Warfare
Teeworld
Quake Arena

Ende März steht die nächste LAN an, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Februar 2012)

phily schrieb:


> war leider nicht oft auf lan partys, aber wenn wars immer mega lustig... ein spiel hat noch keiner erwähnt: star wars battlefront! erst schön 1- 10 bierchen trinken und dabei star wars gucken und dann selber spielen war immer ein erlebnis..
> 
> richtig lustig war es auch bei uns im informatik unterricht auf der schule, muss so 10- 12 jahre her sein. wir hatten damals einen komplett mit rechnern und damals neuster technik ausgerüsteten unterrichtsraum, sponsor war rethmann. wir hatten damals glasfaserkabel, die eine enorme downloadgeschwindigkeit ermöglichten, während bei mir zu hause ein lahmes modem werkelte...
> 
> also haben alle quake 3 arena runtergeladen (damals war man noch jung und ein unrechtsbewußtsein gab es in der hinsicht nicht wirklich). und während der lehrer, uns völlig unterschätzend, die feinheiten von word und excel erklärte, haben wir mit 20 leuten gezockt ...bis er es irgendwann rausfand, weil einer nach einem geglückten abschuss laut "hab dich endlich du penner" durch den klassenraum schrie...danach hatte er dann so ein überwachungstool installiert, womit er sehen konnte, was auf jedem rechner gerade so läuft...


 
Was muss das für ein unfähiger Lehrer gewesen sein *lol* Der hat wohl nicht ein Mal wirklich in seine Klasse reingeguckt O.o

@Topic:
Bei (den inzwischen doch recht seltenen) LANs wird gezockt:
CoD: Modern Warfare
UT ('98 od. 04)
C&C Generals
C&C Red Alert 2
Flatout 2 

^^


----------



## phily (8. Februar 2012)

ja, das war er in der tat. er hat auch mal gesagt, er kann machen was er will, weil er als einziger info- lehrer ja sowie so nie gefeuert/versetzt werden könne. ein kleiner giftzwerg, der auch gerne mal nur die mädels mit einem netten hintern an die tafel geholt hat. klingt zwar lustig, wars aber nicht. solche lehrer braucht kein mensch


----------



## chrasher (21. Oktober 2012)

Battlezone II - Combat Commander hätte hier auch gut reingepasst.


----------



## Theory (6. Juni 2013)

- Hidden!
- Half Life ( diese Box Map in Teil 2 bockt total )
- Age of Empires 2
- Flat Out 2
- CSS
- Day of Defeat
- Call of Juarez
- Blobby Volley

GANZ WICHTIG:
- Call of Duty WaW Zombie Mod! BESTE!

- Vietcong
- Trackmania Nations

Achjaaa, ich liebe LAN-Partys.


----------



## KaTjoNaK (26. Dezember 2013)

Die letzte LAN ist erst 4 Wochen her, seit etwa 1995 hat sich diese Tradition bei mir gehalten. Jüngere Teilnehmer fühlen sich auf unseren LANs oft fremd, hat doch die Onlinegaming-Mentalität hier schon brachial zugeschlagen;  auch wenn die Palette an angebotenen Games schonmal fast alle der in der Bilderreihe aufgeführten Games beinhaltet, wird trotzdem noch genörgelt, dass es kein LoL und kein Internet auf der LAN gibt, ja das "fremdeln" ist hier signifikant. Oldschooler wie ich hingegen sind voll im Element! Es erfreut mich doch sehr, ohne Onlinezwang, Kontenzwang, Echtgeldauktionshäuser, Pranger-Systeme, Terminzwang, Accountbindung, Registrierungschwachsinn, DLC-Irrwitz, Serverprobleme und andere menschenunwürdige Gegebenheiten einfach nur unkompliziert zocken zu können.

Traditionell werden bei unseren LANs folgende Titel gezockt:
CS 1.5 Custom Maps/1.6/Source 
CoD4, C&C3 Tiberium Wars 
FlatOut2
Warcraft 3 mit haufenweise Mods
Unreal Tournament (jawohl, ohne verdammte Zahl sondern einfach nur UT - Morpheus - InstaGib - FatBoy Mods )
Half-Life
Rune
Aliens vs. Predator 2

Manchmal noch
Freelancer
Sins of a Solar Empire
Age of Empires 3 (so ist es - seit Teil drei fühlt sich Teil 2 einfach in jeder kleinsten Hinsicht massivst überholt und rückständig an)
Serious Sam 2 / HD
Diablo 2
Sacred 1 / 2

diverse Games aus der Bildergalerie

Ach ja.. und früher war sogar SWAT4 ein Thema. Aber das ist kein LAN Titel mehr! Es gibt immer Leute, die aus Swat ein UT machen, auf Absprachen pfeifen, im Alleingang losrennen, Geiseln erschießen, Kollegen erschießen etc... Nach 7 LANs mit diesem Phänomen habe ich keine Lust mehr darauf.

Es gibt auch immer wieder Helden auf unseren LANs, die stundenlang Plants vs. Zombies oder andere SP-Games spielen. Die sollen doch bitte genauso wie die Jungspunde mit Internet-Entzugserscheinungen zuhause bleiben  

LAN-Kultur zu zelebrieren bzw. ihre Aufrechterhaltung ist eine hohe Kunst ^^
Ach ja: Eine wahre LAN fängt bei uns ab 8 Spielern an und dauert mindestens 2 Tage/Nächte ^^


----------

